# SCOTUS weighs in on PA



## The Original Tree (Nov 6, 2020)

*Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*









						Supreme Court: Any Pennsylvania Ballot Received After 8 p.m. on Election Day Must Be Secured - Todd Starnes
					

BREAKING FROM SCOTUS: Justice Sam Alito has issued an Order than any ballots received after after 8 p.m. on election




					www.toddstarnes.com


----------



## Jackson (Nov 6, 2020)

So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

Nonevent. Changes nothing.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2020)

Its not going to change anything. 
You trumobots need to accept defeat


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 6, 2020)

Jackson said:


> So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?



I don't know it if it was 8, but I think around 9 or so, Trump was up 10 or 12% in PENN/Michigan.

Check out the official election thread from that day, someone posted that Trump was a massive favourite of -600 after the Blue Wall was looking quite shaky.


----------



## AZrailwhale (Nov 6, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat


If its a sign of the scotus attitude towards the conduct of democrat led election boards, it could change everything.  At eight, PA was solidly Trump as were enough other states to easily give him the presidency.  We all went to bed looking at a Trump victory and woke up to a Trump defeat on 11/4.  If every vote is scrutinized and suspect or late votes discarded, for the first time in decades we might have a clean election with neither party having a thumb on the scales.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Nonevent. Changes nothing.



Of course it doesn't. They more than likely already disposed of the legal ballots marked for Trump, and mixed the bogus ballots in with the rest.

That means one thing and one thing only:  Redo the entire state's election, or call those precinct's or state's elections null and void.

You don't think the SC will do that? And then follow up by doing the same thing to Georgia, Wisconsin, Michigan, Arizona, Nevada, North Carolina....                     

The shit is fixing to hit the fan and something tells me, it's not in your favor. But then, if everything is on the up and up, what do you have to worry about?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?
> ...


The votes that surpassed him arrived at 4 in the morning, that next morning.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?
> ...



Clearly you are not very smart.

What this is in reference to is NEW MAIL-IN VOTES that were received after 8pm on 11/3.

All of the votes that have been counted have been mail in votes that were received prior to 8pm.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> shockedcanadian said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...


Uh, no they weren’t.


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

JGalt said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Nonevent. Changes nothing.
> ...


In the sane universe a prior order was already in place to separate the late ballots.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



There is more than enough evidence to prove that they disregarded that order...

https://www.projectveritas.com/news...s-insider-exposes-nov-3-postmark-voter-fraud/


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.


Allegations must be investigated, dear.  And you and everyone else here knows that if this went the other way, you would be screaming bloody murder,


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > shockedcanadian said:
> ...


Proof?


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.
> ...


Investigate away but no one has any illusions about the purpose of all these legal challenges.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is just the beginning...

The software used in Michigan that gave over 6,000 votes for Trump to Biden is being used in 40 counties.  Potential for improperly adjudicated votes from Trump to Biden is 48,000+ votes depending on number of votes in the county.  Worse Still is 38 states use this same software.  This means everything is going to end up being a hand recount.

Now SCOTUS has told all counties to separate all ballots received after 8pm on election day.

Trump is going to bring down the Cabal and now the evidence is everywhere..


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


SCOTUS just knocked down all the democrat lawsuits that extended time to recieve ballots and any ballot not properly postmakred will be thrown out....   The fraud is now going to be out for all to see..


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Biden is four million votes ahead and it's stupid close. Quit acting like republicans are the ones getting screwed here.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Go read the order, why don’t you?


----------



## shockedcanadian (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



You know Dems run the major cities.  Judge this on counties across a broad swatch of counties.

I can only use Texas as an example, because they seem to be on the ball and not a Dem Swing state that takes two weeks to count, or whatever...

Trump won 216 counties in Texas by 1.7M

Biden won 4 counties by 912,084.

Trump is FAR more broadly popular, yet again, across Middle America, not just the Dem city centers.









						In Texas, Biden’s urban wins couldn’t offset Trump’s millions of votes in rural, red counties
					

In order to turn the tide in 2020, Biden needed to take advantage of population growth in the state’s biggest cities and political shifts in the suburbs to erase Trump’s massive advantages in rural areas of the state.




					www.texastribune.org


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Allegations must be investigated, dear.  And you and everyone else here knows that if this went the other way, you would be screaming bloody murder,



No, we woudln't. We wouldn't fake idiot conspiracy theories like you're doing. The fact that you're backing a fascist coup doesn't mean we would back a fascist coup. After all, we didn't in 2016. We are not like you. We put loyalty to the USA over loyalty to party.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2020)

Biden at +22k in Pennsylvania. Without any late arriving votes. And still rising fast. Biden has an absolute lock on PA and NV, so this is so over. No judge is going to overturn counted votes based entirely on the Trump cult "but I feel butthurt about losing" filings.

The Trump cult is still in the first stage of grief, denial. That will be followed by anger, bargaining, depression and acceptance.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Allegations must be investigated, dear.  And you and everyone else here knows that if this went the other way, you would be screaming bloody murder,
> ...


Oh, stop,it.  You were echoing conspiracy theories Trump was a Russian agent with ZERO proof for years!


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Your obvioulsy clueless.   Every battleground state uses thie dominion software that incorecctly places vote counts.. Every single state using that software will have to be hand counted and verified.  This thing is blowing up in your faces...


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat



Hillary Clinton

"Never concede"

Good for the Goose but not the Gander ?


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> Oh, stop,it.  You were echoing conspiracy theories Trump was a Russian agent with ZERO proof for years!



There's plenty of evidence of Russian influence in the Trump admin, so that would more conspiracy fraud that you're peddling.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


I did.  Did you?


----------



## Coyote (Nov 6, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not going to change anything.
> ...



It is not a clean election if votes postmarked correctly are discarded.

Trump attempted to dismantle the post office prior to an election knowing that there would be huge numbers of mail in ballots due to the epidemic and that his opponent's party was more likely to use the mail in system.

Helloooo?  Clean election?

How about malfeasance and corruption?


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, stop,it.  You were echoing conspiracy theories Trump was a Russian agent with ZERO proof for years!
> ...


Bull.  Quit lying.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Too late..  Can't tell anymore on the ballots already loaded from Tues to Friday.. The damage is done and can't be undone..


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


Unfortunately I cannot cut and paste the words from the order, but from the article:

"Justice Sam Alito has issued an Order than any ballots received after after 8 p.m. on election day in PA be segregated and secured – and if counted, counted separately."

Those votes have not been counted yet and they likely are 3,000-4,000 votes.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Too late..  Can't tell anymore on the ballots already loaded from Tues to Friday.. The damage is done and can't be undone..



Um, no. Ballots already counted were not the late-arriving. The late-arriving ballots were segregated into a separate pile, and they will remain in a separate pile even after the counting, if they get counted. That was done intentionally, so that a corrupt court couldn't rule "Well, all the mail ballots are tainted now, so you have to throw them all out!".


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not going to change anything.
> ...


Bringing in the past to somehow solidify your present actions is pathetic


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> Trump attempted to dismantle the post office prior to an election knowing that there would be huge numbers of mail in ballots due to the epidemic and that his opponent's party was more likely to use the mail in system.



Not true.. The whole thing about disappearing mailboxes started back in 2012 or so.. Postal is WAAAY down since 2000, and they can't OPERATE like it was before.  The "tightening" was a LONG TERM PLAN.. End of story.. 

And ANYWAYS -- ballot mail usually never travels more the 50 miles round trip.. USUALLY considerably less.  It's LOCAL pick-up and distribution..  Gots nothing to do with most of Post Office infrastructure..


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...


 You do understand that there is such a thing as being laughed out of court? They tell you things and you just buy it but judges are a little more hard-nosed about being bullshitted.


----------



## depotoo (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Oh, yes they have.  Quit lying.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...


Which doesnt matter in the long run


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

occupied said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Then why are democrat elections supervisors lawyering up?  SCOTUS is now involved and there is nowhere to hide..


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 6, 2020)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Too late..  Can't tell anymore on the ballots already loaded from Tues to Friday.. The damage is done and can't be undone..
> ...



That's not clear at all in the 4 or 5 cities creating this mess. There's a reason they've been kicking out observers.  They spent more time NOT COUNTING than they did counting from Wed to Fri in those cities..


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Bringing in the past to somehow solidify your present actions is pathetic



Being a flaming assclown hypocrite like you are is worse than pathetic

And they weren't my actions....they were Democrat Queen hillary Clintons actions.

You know, those criminals you support


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...



Whatsmore...Democrats have been known to "disappear" ballots immediately after elections.....see Brenda Snipes, Broward County Florida

In fact...this is precisely why Justice Alito orders late Pa.to be secured.
Because the next step is to make all those fake ballots disappear.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Nov 6, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...


Each batch of ballots has a time and date stamp from counting... IT will be very easily cut off and a count obtained.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Bringing in the past to somehow solidify your present actions is pathetic
> ...


I would love you to prove your assertion


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

depotoo said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > depotoo said:
> ...


How do you know?


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> I would love you to prove your assertion



I would love you to leave the forum and never return.....deal ?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 6, 2020)

BasicHumanUnit said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > I would love you to prove your assertion
> ...


Wtf? Are you that desperate


----------



## occupied (Nov 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Billy_Bob said:
> ...



Trump is launching legal actions all over the place in the hopes some friendly judge might give him something. You kinda have to lawyer up when the President of the United States is about to use the courts against you. His lawyers have been on the launch pad for a while now. That means all this is a tactic they have planned for. It's not going to work. When even Florida ran a clean election with no real problems you know these people have their ducks in a row.


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Nov 6, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > The Original Tree said:
> ...



As long as the ballots still exist.
If we accept the Democrats have committed election fraud....we must also accept they will be desperate to cover their tracks quickly.
it is again why the Supreme Court has just issued an order to secure the ballots from PA

There are far too many indicators that massive fraud has occurred this election cycle to ignore.
If the Left really believes they are the fair winners.....why are they so adamantly resistant to a recount ?


----------



## BlackSand (Nov 6, 2020)

Coyote said:


> *It is not a clean election if votes postmarked correctly are discarded.*
> 
> Trump attempted to dismantle the post office prior to an election knowing that there would be huge numbers of mail in ballots due to the epidemic and that his opponent's party was more likely to use the mail in system.
> 
> ...



I have no problem agreeing with that, with the exception that I cannot see it as a clean election either way.

However, to the amazement of some of my friends in the real world, I am having trouble with the idea of disqualifying some votes.
I find it difficult to identify a balance between protecting the Constitutional requirements regarding voting practices ...
While at the same time trying to protect a person exercising their Constitutionally protected right to vote if it was deemed legal to cast at the time it was cast.

It could have been avoided if Chief Justice Roberts had agreed to hear the case brought up prior to the election.
Justice Alito warned him about the consequences of not handling the matter until it would be considered 'after the fact'.

I really don't know and will be interested in seeing what Justice Thomas thinks about everything once the details are revealed.
I'm not saying Justice Thomas is perfect, but that I seem to mesh with his style and ideology, allowing for a greater understanding from his perspective.

I have no problem whatsoever with any ballots found to be fraudulent or unverifiable being throw out.

.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

The courts have to do the obvious because election officials are incompetant.

Pj Media

ELECTION 2020
*BREAKING: Justice Alito Orders PA to Segregate Votes Received After 8 P.M. on Election Day*
BY PAULA BOLYARD NOV 06, 2020

Excerpt:

Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito ordered Pennsylvania on Friday to segregate and secure all votes received after 8 p.m. on Election Day. In addition, if those votes are counted, they must be tabulated separately from votes received before the deadline.

“All county boards of election are hereby ordered, pending further order of the Court, to comply with the… guidance provided by the Secretary of the Commonwealth on October 28 and November 1,” Associate Supreme Court Justice Samuel Alito wrote in the order. The guidance, which was issued by the Pennsylvania Secretary of the Commonwealth, declared that 1) all ballots received by mail after 8:00 p.m. on November 3 be segregated and kept “in a secure, safe and sealed container separate from other voted ballots,” and (2) that all such ballots, if counted, be counted separately.

“Until today, this Court was not informed that the guidance issued on October 28, which had an important bearing on the question whether to order special treatment of the ballots in question, had been modified,” Alito said.

LINK


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 6, 2020)

The fight has only just begun.

Fellow Patriots. We must sheathe our swords for the moment.


----------



## miketx (Nov 6, 2020)

Oh bullshit, they ain't gonna do shit!


----------



## Blackrook (Nov 6, 2020)

Even if we win the court battle, the Republic is dead.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 6, 2020)

This could get interesting...


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Nov 6, 2020)

Blackrook said:


> Even if we win the court battle, the Republic is dead.



Nah.  Then Burn Loot Murder will go full retard and allow us citizens to perform our Constitutional Duty to remove them from society (and remove them from the Democrat voter registration list so they can't be used as a graveyard vote).


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> The courts have to do the obvious because election officials are incompetant.
> 
> Pj Media
> 
> ...


So the 3,000-4,000 votes to which this refers will be counted, tallied, and segregated.

Good "win" by Trump.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The courts have to do the obvious because election officials are incompetant.
> ...


You expect us to believe they spent all that time on 3-4000 votes.  Wow.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > The courts have to do the obvious because election officials are incompetant.
> ...



It didn't show any mention of 3-4000 votes in the link, I got these from the link below showing they don't know how many there are:

"On election night, President Trump led in Pennsylvania by 600,000 votes. As the vote-counting progressed, and votes—some of them received after Election Day in violation of state law—continued to roll in, Trump’s lead evaporated. Former Vice President Joe Biden currently leads in Pennsylvania by more than 27,000 votes. It’s not known how many of the votes received after Election Day are included in the official total.

Alito’s order signals that the Court plans to take up the case and will, hopefully, resolve once and for all whether the Pennsylvania Supreme Court was within its rights to essentially change state law (it wasn’t)."

I don't think you read the link.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


They have been counting the millions of mail-in votes that were received _prior to_ 8pm on 11/3.

There is nothing in the quoted ruling that refers to these votes.  In fact the mail-in votes that were received up to 8pm were not allowed to be counted until after the election day votes were counted.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> Rogue AI said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Then you admit you have no evidence that it was only 3-4,000 votes, thank you.


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Sunsettommy said:
> ...


The 3-4,000 votes is a number I had seen in another article...but that is beside the point.

The fact is that ballots that have been counted after election day are all of the ballots that came in BEFORE election day.

Anyone that believes that this SC ruling is going to reverse the count back to Trumps 600,000 vote lead on Election night is delusional.


----------



## Sunsettommy (Nov 6, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> Sunsettommy said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...



Then you can't support your 3-4,000 vote claim at all based on the links content I posted.

That is why I quoted showing they don't how many votes are affected, it is interesting you ignored this:



> It’s not known how many of the votes received after Election Day are included in the official total.



Oops, apparently you don't know either.

Better to wait to see how many there really are, maybe it is a small number or a big number, but there is an additional problem to consider is the software for tabulating the votes that arrived on time....., it might be way off, thus the current lead might way off...


----------



## xotoxi (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> Then you admit you have no evidence that it was only 3-4,000 votes, thank you.





			https://www.washingtonpost.com/politics/pennsylvania-ballots-gop/2020/11/06/064fdf94-2056-11eb-90dd-abd0f7086a91_story.html
		




> In all, the U.S. Postal Service processed roughly 4,900 ballots in Pennsylvania on Wednesday and Thursday, according to agency data. In his order Friday, Alito said that all ballots received by mail after 8 p.m. Tuesday must be kept in a secure and sealed container separate from other voted ballots, and must be counted separately, if counties were including them in their tallies.



I was wrong.

It is 4,900.


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 6, 2020)

Sunsettommy said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue AI said:
> ...


Maybe 3-4000 are all that's left once they destroy all fake and fraudulent ballots.


----------



## Agit8r (Nov 7, 2020)

Its pathetic that the right-wingers have no respect for election workers. Disgraceful.


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Roberts the fake conservative could have stopped this months ago


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 7, 2020)

occupied said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


You and your white kids and grandchildren will be irrelevant soon !!


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 7, 2020)

You leftist loons have obliterated America and European history 
 You will become irrelevant under the Nancy cartel


----------



## Quasar44 (Nov 7, 2020)

Too little , too late 
The Maoist have won 
You just lost both your 1st and 2nd amendments
Whiteness is now going to be public enemy 1


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 7, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jim Jordan was in Harrisburg and said on Hannity tonite that Pennsylvania is worse than what anyone thought!


----------



## mamooth (Nov 7, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Jim Jordan was in Harrisburg and said on Hannity tonite that Pennsylvania is worse than what anyone thought!



You mean they keep even counting the votes that weren't cast for Trump? How very ... democratic. I can see why America-hating Stalinists would get offended.


----------



## asaratis (Nov 7, 2020)

Jackson said:


> So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?


The vote COUNT does not reflect the TIME OF RECEIVING the ballot.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 7, 2020)

The problem is not with the many hundreds of noble ballot counters the problem is with the dozen or so conspirators who delivered, or not, batches of ballots to be counted.
Now added to that is the software virus that was installed


----------



## justinacolmena (Nov 7, 2020)

JGalt said:


> There is more than enough evidence to prove that they disregarded that order...
> 
> https://www.projectveritas.com/news...s-insider-exposes-nov-3-postmark-voter-fraud/


Those people need to be SERVED and the whole farce of an election in the face of COVID-19, widespread rioting, and other overt acts of _force majeure_ overturned.
Donald Trump needs to stay in office as long as he is competent, until we are able to throw off the hostile paramilitary occupation of an armed Deomocrat Party.


----------



## Quickthinker (Nov 8, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat


It’s time to take on Twitter and Facebook for the next 4 years. Start a new service and leave their sites by the millions. Spread the word


----------



## Quickthinker (Nov 8, 2020)

mamooth said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > Allegations must be investigated, dear.  And you and everyone else here knows that if this went the other way, you would be screaming bloody murder,
> ...


Trump needs to start up a media empire to take on the Twitter and Facebook idiots.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 8, 2020)

occupied said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




The PA case was in the court before the election. The State supreme court ordered election officials to violate State law by accepting an counting ballots received late, A stay of that order was requested but the Supremes tied on the issue 4-4 allowing the State order to stand. But the State was warned to segregate late ballots should the case came back to the court to be decided on it merits.

The fact is PA violated their own laws on several fronts.

Accepting late ballots, contrary to State law. The State court had no authority to override the legislature.

Allowing defective ballots to be cured, contrary to State law, and it was only allowed in certain counties. Guess which ones.

They refused observers meaningful access to the polls and counting rooms, contrary to State law. And continued to deny access after a State court issued an order to allow them.

It also appears many counties didn't follow the segregation of late ballots as ordered.

The fact is, when the PA case is resolved, in the courts, on the merits, PA will lose.

What difference it will make in the ultimate count, remains to be seen.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 8, 2020)

Coyote said:


> AZrailwhale said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...




Wow, more lies. Postal times haven't changed during the Trump admin, not even in the last month. Also many States require ballots to be received on or before election day, when they are postmarked is irrelevant. Then you have postal supervisors backdating postmarks to election day so they could be illegally counted.

And just FYI, dem lawyers filed more than 300 lawsuits before the elections to change the rules. Many were resolved by dem politicians through consent decrees, agreed to in violation of the Constitution. No court or politician has the authority to alter standing State election law, only the legislature has that authority.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 8, 2020)

xotoxi said:


> depotoo said:
> 
> 
> > xotoxi said:
> ...




Proof?

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 8, 2020)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Too late..  Can't tell anymore on the ballots already loaded from Tues to Friday.. The damage is done and can't be undone..
> ...




They will be thrown out, the laws of the State demands it.

.


----------



## OKTexas (Nov 8, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > Trump attempted to dismantle the post office prior to an election knowing that there would be huge numbers of mail in ballots due to the epidemic and that his opponent's party was more likely to use the mail in system.
> ...




And no mail box was removed without public input before hand, as required by postal regulations.

.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Nov 8, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...


LOL. trump will incite a tremendous cytoplasm storm, and will win bigly.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 8, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So I'm curious, how does segregating the votes impact the total? Am guessing the ones which did not arrive by 8 pm won't count?

Dear Santa, can we have an efficient voting system for Christmas this year?


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 9, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...


It sets the stage for a hand recount to ensure Alito's order was actually followed.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 9, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat


For the love of all that is Holy.  You've been whining like a orphaned 2 year old for 4 years.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 9, 2020)

What's the over/under on how long Biden holds the office?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 9, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not going to change anything.
> ...


WTF are you talking about? You joined less than an hour ago
Dumbfuck


----------



## B. Kidd (Nov 9, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



And you joined 8 years ago and he's already more insightful than you!


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 9, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Arent you like 80? Dont you think you need to grow up?


----------



## San Souci (Nov 9, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat


And if he runs again? What will you Commies think about that? This time there will be no "Mail-Out" voting. Ponder that,Red.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 9, 2020)

San Souci said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not going to change anything.
> ...


How am I a commie? 
Goddamn, you hacks are fucking stupid.
Im one of the biggest anti govt, individual freedom people on this site.


----------



## BothWings (Nov 9, 2020)

occupied said:


> Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.



As we have so learned over the last 4 years.


----------



## occupied (Nov 9, 2020)

BothWings said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.
> ...


Evidence is material documentation and testimony used in a legal case.


----------



## BothWings (Nov 9, 2020)

occupied said:


> BothWings said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



Whatever happened to that old fool Mueller, anyway? Notice how the dems and their  liberal media empire carefully make their past agents who have failed miserably disappear from the news entirely.


----------



## occupied (Nov 9, 2020)

BothWings said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > BothWings said:
> ...


Wikipedia says he's working at some big law firm.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 9, 2020)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Too late..  Can't tell anymore on the ballots already loaded from Tues to Friday.. The damage is done and can't be undone..
> ...



And exactly WHAT IS the "chain of evidence" for identifying WHEN the ballot was recieved once the envelopes are opened and all that envelope paper tossed?  Is there PROOF that they segregated these ballots..  I watched them OPEN THEM in several states.  There was NO ELECTRONIC keyboard for entering ANYTHING at these desks..  

In other words --  it's TOO LATE to HAVE any evidence for which ballots arrived "too late".. 

Penn supct gave them 3 days to CONTINUE to receive ballots..  That's potentially several thousand votes MINIMUM.. And THAT verdict violates their OWN CONSTITUTION in that state..  Was not lawfully done by their legislature..  In FACT -- the governor TRIED to get the legislature to extend and they refused...


----------



## mamooth (Nov 10, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> Is there PROOF that they segregated these ballots..



Well, yes. The correct procedures were followed in that regard. You throwing a tantrum doesn't change that.

Give it up. Pennsylvania officials recognized what your coup strategy would be long ago, and they headed it off successfully. You will not be allowed to, in fine Stalinist style, trash votes just because they were for the other guy.



> Penn supct gave them 3 days to CONTINUE to receive ballots..  That's potentially several thousand votes MINIMUM..



Which isn't even close to being enough to change the outcome. Like I said, you're just looking for an excuse to say that all of the mail-in ballots are tainted, which is a big steaming pile.



> And THAT verdict violates their OWN CONSTITUTION in that state..



As is almost always the case, what you claim is the precise opposite of reality. The PSC ruled that _not_ counting those votes violated the state constitution.



> Was not lawfully done by their legislature..  In FACT -- the governor TRIED to get the legislature to extend and they refused...



Which violated the state constitution. Hence, the courts did what courts are supposed to do when two laws are in conflict. They ruled which law takes precedence. In this case, they ruled the state constitution took precedence over the legislature's bad law.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

The Original Tree said:


> *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah well, the question is, with the USPS backdating untold numbers, I'm not sure how reliability we can tell which is which.  The SCOTUS is too little too late-- --  the time to get this crap right is during the actual original counting.


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Is there PROOF that they segregated these ballots..
> ...




So, ahh, you recognized our coup to win an election long ago by voting, so headed it off with state law violations, illegal mandates and a lot of cheating, to make sure it didn't succeed?!


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

occupied said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...




I've seen cigar store Indians with more interest and personality and better ideas than Joe Biden, but we are to believe he legally got MORE VOTES than ANY PRESIDENT IN HISTORY, more than Trump, more than Obumma?!


----------



## toobfreak (Nov 10, 2020)

Billy_Bob said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...




It may be the beginning, BB, but I don't have much confidence in the courts.  Too many times I've seen OBVIOUS proof thrown out.  What troubles me is Barr's wording to investigate "substantial" evidence but not to waste any time on crazy, far-out claims.

WHO gets to decide what's crazy and what's not?

It's not the individual cases that matter but what all the reports COLLECTIVELY suggest, of WIDESPREAD cheating in more ways by more people than you can shake a stick at.  And apparently the Democrats started working on this a YEAR ago, and unless they are willing to look at the BIG PICTURE, I doubt this will succeed.


----------



## mdk (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...



You haven’t kissed the ass of President Trump with the vigor they demand, so therefore you’re a communist. You’re many damn things, but a commie isn’t one of them.


----------



## Taz (Nov 10, 2020)

shockedcanadian said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > So, what was the vote count at 8:00 election night?  Anyone?
> ...


But they were still counting after 8pm, they just couldn't receive any more ballots after that.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 10, 2020)

TemplarKormac said:


> The Original Tree said:
> 
> 
> > *Breaking News.  SCOTUS is already weighing in.*
> ...


Yes. No goddam Mail out votes. Talk about crooked. And I don't give a shit about COVID. I already HAD it. It was like a bad cold. Nothing more. And I am 70. If the filthy Democrats had not panicked the country,  Senile Joe would have lost Big time.


----------



## San Souci (Nov 10, 2020)

mdk said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


All Democrat Politicals are dirty Reds.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Your inability to control your impish emotions makes my point, dicknose.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I'm 67 and I'll dance on your grave.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> San Souci said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Your trumobot rhetoric is a damn dead giveaway.  Just saying.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Lol, you arent one for self awareness, huh?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


67 with the maturity of a 12 year old girl? How sad.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > San Souci said:
> ...


ahhhh i dont care for one person and i am a commie LOL
Grow up, dumbfuck


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I am very self-aware otherwise I would be a liberal and follow the shepherd.  You don't appear to have much substance to your tantrums from what I've read.  Just watered down liberal rhetoric that has been recycled over and over.  So, faux intellectual insults coming from someone like yourself, really mean a lot.  Sarcasm font engaged.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


More faux intellectual posturing.  Spare me the weak attempts to suppress your own self-loathing


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


"liberal rhetoric"


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Easy dicknose.  I wouldn't want you to go home and beat up your boyfriend.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Look it up in a dictionary if the words are too big.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


You sure are a clever one
 "beat up my boyfriend" 
I bet your old ass had to chug 2 glasses of metamucil to shit that hogwash out, huh?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Im a liberal commie who has his signature filled with liberty themed quotes (the one about private property should have been a dead giveaway) and a john wilkes booth avatar


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Beautiful.  You're thinking about my ass?


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Im a liberal commie who has his signature filled with liberty themed quotes (the one about private property should have been a dead giveaway) and a john wilkes booth avatar



You certainly aren't conservative.  I like a quote by Malcom X but I'm no fan of his.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


More gay shit? Bro, go suck a dick and get it out of your system. You have some built up frustration.


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Im a liberal commie who has his signature filled with liberty themed quotes (the one about private property should have been a dead giveaway) and a john wilkes booth avatar
> ...


You have no idea what i am.
And there are more ways to think than just conservative or liberal. You binary dumbass


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


You'd have to show how you do it first.  I'm not gay.  You need to grow some thicker skin especially if you are as conservative as you want me to believe.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


Well at least we have finally established you aren't conservative.  That wasn't hard was it?  Libertarian?  NORML?


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


Lol, idc what you believe


----------



## TNHarley (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Eric Stratton said:
> ...


That wasnt established. I was calling out your binary thinking. You really are an idiot. 
Do you even logic bro?


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


I know when someone is trying to act like they are smarter than me, when they aren't.  They lose their ability to think.  They start calling people a dumbfuck for raising the point that liberals screamed like raped panthers for the 4 years of Trump's presidency.


----------



## Eric Stratton (Nov 10, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Eric Stratton said:
> 
> 
> > TNHarley said:
> ...


The feeling is quite mutual.


----------



## beautress (Nov 10, 2020)

Eric Stratton said:


> What's the over/under on how long Biden holds the office?


Eric, I do not think Biden won, once the unlawful votes are dealt with. Several states used software that expropriated over six thousand Trump Republican and Independants' votes and dropped them on Joe Biden autocraticly. 47 other counties used the same software, which need to be checked as a safeguard of millions of trashed Republican votes in Demmie controlled states that allowed such carryings-on.

Whatever ...


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2020)

This from Team Trump, was retrieved from gab.com, and it’s 105 pages long.

Pennsylvania


			https://cdn.donaldjtrump.com/public-files/press_assets/2020-11-09-complaint-as-filed.pdf


----------



## MarathonMike (Nov 10, 2020)

Agit8r said:


> Its pathetic that the right-wingers have no respect for election workers. Disgraceful.


So all election workers are automatically noble and unbiased and never cheat to benefit "their guy"? Everyone applauds citizens who volunteer their time to support the elections. That is not the same as holding SOME of them accountable for wrong doing. You are again trying the broad brush trick.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2020)

From the document at post #132, on page 39, it states:

’In her Naked Ballot Guidance, Secretary Boockvar espoused, ‘the position that naked ballots should be counted pursuant to the Pennsylvania Election Code, furthering the Right to Vote under Pennsylvania and United States Constitutions, that “the failure to include the inner envelope (’Secrecy Envelope’) does not undermine the integrity of the voting process....On 17 Sep 2020, the Pennsylvania Supreme Court rejected the Secretary’s position....failure to comply with such requisite by enclosing the ballot in the secret envelope renders the ballot invalid.’

Had the reader gotten that far in the document, they‘d already know that Boockvar had no authority to influence the Election Code in the first place.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 10, 2020)

Further on, the document exposes more of Boockvar’s pathologies:

’The most recent guidance provides additional information about the acceptance and scrutiny of mail-in and absentee ballots for the General Election and not only fails to remedy but doubles down on the illegal 11 Sep guidance forbidding signature verification as a reason to set aside both mail-in ballots and ballot applications as well.
....
In this 28 Sep guidance memo, Secretary Boockvar proclaims that “[T]he Election Code does not permit county election officials to reject applications or voted ballots based solely on signature analysis.” She then goes even further and pronounces that “[N]o challenges may be made to mail-in and absentee ballots at any time based on signature analysis.” Secretary Boockvar continued to issue guidance to the counties in direct contradiction of the Election Code up until the eve of the election. On 1 Nov 2020, Secretary Boockvar, with no authority to do so, extended the Election Code’s mandatory deadline for voters to resolve proof of identification issues with their mail-in and absentee ballots.’


----------



## BothWings (Nov 10, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Who the fuck are you??
People who commit crimes may get caught tomorrow, next week...or next year...even years...depending on a number of factors. The police keep at it until shit slowly starts to unravel. I guess you could argue that after they begin to literally assume power, the chances of contesting a new regime slims considerably. Trump was smart to back our law enforcement agencies while they were threatened by democrat defunders and destabilizers. It really seems they are taking the side of ol' Carrot Top. I meet cops down at the local gun club sometimes, and they almost unanimously agree. And what are servicemen overseas thinking now that word got out that someone misplaced their votes? Do dems think our finest won't have their suspicions who was behind it? Dems tried to cheat all across the board, pointing fingers all the way (what else??). They were even cheating in 2016 when they obviously lost fair and square. They were using the media to exaggerate everything in their favor and make unbased accusations left and right, knowing it could affect the outcome. They lead us to believe Hillary was way more "all that" than she was. They thought phony popularity would beget real popularity. It probably did succeed in brainwashing some onto the bandwagon. One thing is certain: Without their media propaganda machine spinning 24/7 they wouldn't have pulled it off. I drove across the midwest during that campaign. I saw about several times as many Trump signs as Hillary signs and I dont believe this time it was that much different.

The most important thing people need to acknowledge now is the left's control over most mainstream media is DEEP. 

Biden gets (supposedly) elected.
Suddenly a 90% effective vaccine is on the horizon with drug companies making statements on the front page, Chinese stocks are soaring, kids are to be sent back to school inspite of spikes in COVID cases. It all coincides perfectly with the election, but they tell you to go back.to sleep. AMAZING.


----------



## BothWings (Nov 10, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



It's very obvious the dems try to use their boys like chess pieces.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 10, 2020)

BothWings said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...



WhoTFuck am I? I'm a person who wishes BOTH parties would continue to commit suicide. And a person that CARES about freedom/liberty, free markets, and free minds..  Minds that make principles and decisions on FACTS AND EVIDENCE and not just partisan venom.. And I've been doing a deep dive in politics as a proponent of INDEPENDENTS in Congress rather than the 2 parties that have PERVERTED the Congress into their own nesting ground.. 

So -- If i seem "unemotional" about the election -- it's from a perspective of BOTH PARTIES giving us increasingly DEFECTIVE choices to vote for.. And we're ALL LOSING..  Because you partisan shills -- will only for "winners" rather than principles.  And then you WHINE about "RINOS" and the useless baggage in your OWN party..  And Dems do the same.. 

The expectations for candidates cannot get much lower than they are now.. People only had ONE CHOICE on the ballot...  It was YES-TRUMP or NO-TRUMP.. There wasn't even a competition on ideals or principles or issues here..


----------



## Rogue AI (Nov 10, 2020)

mamooth said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > Is there PROOF that they segregated these ballots..
> ...


Do you have evidence the correct procedures were followed? If not, your own side won't even take you seriously, why should we?


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 10, 2020)

Rogue AI said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



No Mamooth really doesn't understand that the COURT is not the Constitutional body to CHANGE election PROCEDURES just less than 60 days before an election..  The LEGISLATURE IS...  And they REFUSED the governor's request..

Ask him what in the Constitution there gives the COURTS the right to change an END DATE on an election?  They refused to consider the SECURITY of the election by allowing votes to COME IN after the election date set by the Legislature..

*Especially since in the process , there is NO TRACKING of when those votes were postmarked, mailed or recieved and no WAY to review that once the envelopes are gone..*


----------



## mamooth (Nov 11, 2020)

flacaltenn said:


> No Mamooth really doesn't understand that the COURT is not the Constitutional body to CHANGE election PROCEDURES just less than 60 days before an election..  The LEGISLATURE IS...  And they REFUSED the governor's request..



You peculiar version of how the law works is still totally wrong, no matter how upset you get about it. When laws are in conflict, the courts rule what the law is.



> Ask him what in the Constitution there gives the COURTS the right to change an END DATE on an election?



The Free and Equal elections clause of the Pennsylvania State Constitution.

You can ask me those things yourself, you know.



> They refused to consider the SECURITY of the election by allowing votes to COME IN after the election date set by the Legislature..



Your conclusion seems to be in no way related to your premise. Why would validly postmarked ballots coming in after the election date be less secure than those coming in before?

*



			Especially since in the process , there is NO TRACKING of when those votes were postmarked, mailed or recieved and no WAY to review that once the envelopes are gone..
		
Click to expand...

*
There's no tracking of postmarks before, either, so your claim makes no sense.

It's also irrational, being that Biden's win margin in Pennsylvania is at 45k and growing, and that there were about 5k later ballots, which were all segregated, and still remain so. So even if you throw out every late-but-validly-postmarked ballot, it changes nothing.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 11, 2020)

JGalt said:


> occupied said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



Project Veritas manufactures propaganda for Cult45. Biased towards the Orange Virus. In other words, Fake.


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...



That shows me you know absolutely nothing about them. They catch criminal Democrats on hidden tape and camera.

Remember Chris Hansen from that show "To Catch a Predator"? Project Veritas is the "Chris Hansen" of the political world. But instead of catching kiddie-diddlers, they're catching corrupt Democrats.

Oops. Kiddie-diddlers and corrupt Democrats are the same things, aren't they? My bad. Carry on.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 11, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Remember Chris Hansen from that show "To Catch a Predator"? Project Veritas is the "Chris Hansen" of the political world. But instead of catching kiddie-diddlers, they're catching corrupt Democrats.



They are an illegitimate 2nd rate media company led by a felon and a liar. Get the fuck outta here, you Cult45 twerp. If that's the best you got, get out of the game. You're overmatched.



JGalt said:


> Oops. Kiddie-diddlers and corrupt Democrats are the same things, aren't they?



You can think whatever your political overlords tell you to, garbage person. You and your fucked up ideology supports kiddie-diddlers. And rapists. And white supremacist turds. You, by association, are one of those turds. You are an Epstein worshipping turd by association with your support of your shyster *pResident. Human trafficking is A-ok when your 'side' is doing it, right, turd?


----------



## JGalt (Nov 11, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > Remember Chris Hansen from that show "To Catch a Predator"? Project Veritas is the "Chris Hansen" of the political world. But instead of catching kiddie-diddlers, they're catching corrupt Democrats.
> ...



Awwww....did I touch a nerve?

You'd better sit sit down before you stroke out, Boomer.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Nov 11, 2020)

JGalt said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > JGalt said:
> ...



No, stupid. I'm simply pointing out how empty and inferior your turd arguments are. You called me a boomer, for fucks sake.   You're checked out, dummy. intellectually out of gas.


----------



## Blues Lifer (Nov 11, 2020)

mamooth said:


> It's also irrational, being that Biden's win margin in Pennsylvania is at 45k and growing


This alone displays that there is a breakdown of legitimacy. There's just no way that the majority people in Pa would legitimately vote for the guy that says he will destroy their working economy.


----------



## flacaltenn (Nov 11, 2020)

mamooth said:


> There's no tracking of postmarks before, either, so your claim makes no sense.



That's laughable dude..  You just have a faulty central processing unit..  By DEFINITION -- ballots recieved BEFORE election day -- are perfectly fine..  Aren't they?? 

You do have problems thinking dontcha??

Penn constitution says LEGISLATURE ONLY has authority to extend election timelines. Anything else you pull out of your ass needs a  Hazmat disposal procedure.. 

Pretty sure that clause dominates ANYTHING you THINK you found in the Penn Constitution..  Even if you DID actually read it -- which I sincerely doubt..


----------



## Turtlesoup (Nov 11, 2020)

occupied said:


> Allegations are not evidence in any legal sense.


Think we have moved a little past allegation and are now zeroing in on indictments...


----------



## ChemEngineer (Nov 12, 2020)

TNHarley said:


> Its not going to change anything.
> You trumobots need to accept defeat


You have the temerity to quote Jefferson while kissing Joe Biden's filthy, criminal ass?
_"My reading of history convinces me that most bad government results from too much government_ - Thomas Jefferson "


----------



## WEATHER53 (Nov 12, 2020)

Ballots received after 8 don’t count
Get your almighty important vote in on time and quit your crying


----------



## IM2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> JGalt said:
> 
> 
> > occupied said:
> ...


Yep, it's another James O'Keefe special.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 12, 2020)

Blues Lifer said:


> This alone displays that there is a breakdown of legitimacy. There's just no way that the majority people in Pa would legitimately vote for the guy that says he will destroy their working economy.



Ah, the Stalinist big lie technique. It didn't work, so the Stalinists are switching to their plan B, "Throw out all the votes for the other guy."


----------



## mamooth (Nov 12, 2020)

Turtlesoup said:


> Think we have moved a little past allegation and are now zeroing in on indictments...



It does look like a whole lot of Trump's fraudsters will be going to jail. And a lot of lawyers will be getting disbarred. After all, state Bars have rules about pushing cases that the lawyers knows is fraudulent.

It's important that the Biden admin prosecute every fraudster, all the way down to the bottom of the food chain. The reason Republicans are so universally corrupt is because they're never punished for criminal behavior. That has to change. The Trump fraudsters need to be made into examples.


----------



## beautress (Nov 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> > Think we have moved a little past allegation and are now zeroing in on indictments...
> ...


Project much?

Count your blessings that we have good moderators who do their best to keep an orderly debate going in times like this when some idiot pulls out the F word in lieu of using polite speech in addressing other people whose perspective may counter or correspond to a political opponent's pov. I've been a member here since 2011, and I was glad to see the day when Mr. flacaltenn became a moderator because he doesn't draw blood when he is in a discussion, and as a mod, he treats even rude slithering swamp creatures with respect, including the above post. We should be thanking him for doing a good job of keeping the peace, not contributing to the chaos of clashing lockhorns. Just one gal's opinion....


----------



## mamooth (Nov 12, 2020)

beautress said:


> Count your blessings that we have good moderators who do their best to keep an orderly debate going in times like this when some idiot pulls out the F word in lieu of using polite speech in addressing other people whose perspective may counter or correspond to a political opponent's pov.



The only f-word I used was "fraud". Interesting, the way that triggered you. You're scared. Good.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 12, 2020)

Flacaltenn we do not reify, because that entity hasn’t a clue about epidemiology but will close threads as a fascist cocksuker, a thread that we worked on every day with no praise for nine months. Fuck you B,  nice try at enamoring a nazi asshole.


----------



## beautress (Nov 12, 2020)

mamooth said:


> beautress said:
> 
> 
> > Count your blessings that we have good moderators who do their best to keep an orderly debate going in times like this when some idiot pulls out the F word in lieu of using polite speech in addressing other people whose perspective may counter or correspond to a political opponent's pov.
> ...


I wasn't referring to you in that sentence. My apologies for not making that crystal clear. Good evening. I hope you have a lovely weekend.


----------



## IM2 (Nov 13, 2020)

beautress said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > beautress said:
> ...


The moderators allow you to post insulting racist comments for which the f word is a proper response.


----------



## badger2 (Nov 13, 2020)

Language that does not offend is not language. (Rushdie)


----------



## pyetro (Dec 8, 2020)

AZrailwhale said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > Its not going to change anything.
> ...


Dumbass: Supreme Court rejects Pennsylvania Republicans' attempt to block Biden victory


----------

